# تحميـــــــــــــــل ,,flight simulator X



## maged123 (22 فبراير 2010)

انا عاندى microsoft Flight Simulator X لو حد عاوزها على 2 دى فى دى
مهندس \ ماجد مجدى لمعى


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم...ولكن كيف نتواصل معك؟


----------



## maged123 (4 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس طيران فى مصر
واعمل معيد بجامعه الmsa
فى 6 اكتوبر
و تليفونى 0127185051


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى وانا ايضا سأصبح مهندس طيران ان شاء الله

وانا سأحاول التواصل معك عن قريب 
وانا اقيم فى شبرا الخيمه
ولكن ماتكلفة ذلك؟

ارجو الأفاده


----------



## maged123 (16 مارس 2010)

لو كانت درجاتك ممكن تدخلك هندسه القاهرة,يبقى مفيش تكلفه انشاء الله 
اما او مادرتش تدخل ,فمفيش قدامك غير معهد طيران امبابه وده طبعا بفلوس حوالى 8000 جنيه بس انا مش متاكد من المبلغز

وربنا يوفقك يا هندسه


----------



## الصادق أحمد محمد (31 مارس 2010)

المنتدى حقق لى ما احتاجه في الطيران ................................... شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## خادم محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ABDULFATAH09 (28 مايو 2010)

:75:


----------



## فائز جاسم (29 مايو 2010)

*شكر*

 السلام عليكم الف شكر للجميع


----------



## بسام شاهد (7 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك


----------



## بسام شاهد (7 يونيو 2010)

اريد برنامج محاكاة حركة الطائرات في ساحات الوقوف في المطارات (apron ) مع فائق احتراماتي وتشكراتي للجميع ولغدارة الملتقى


----------



## Engineer Omar (12 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت
وين الرابط الي في تنزيل الطيران التشبيهي ؟؟


----------



## zizo899 (4 أغسطس 2010)

قال هولرى بوميدين لا نحنى الا فى الصلاة لله عز وجل


----------



## zizo899 (4 أغسطس 2010)

اسف هوار بوميدين ليس هولرى


----------



## ابن السلطنة (23 أغسطس 2010)

تشكر


----------

